# Heavy breathing after flight.



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
something has been worrying me a bit lately. 
After Choco flies like 5 laps around the room, when she lands she'll take this deep breaths for about 10 seconds. It worries me because I hadn't noticed this before. I can hear her breathing for that 10 seconds, it's pretty loud. Is this normal after they get tired from flight? Or should I be worried?


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine are also puffed when flying vigorously. I figure they are not very fit and that flying in a room is quite strenuous because of the turning compared to flying in the wild


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

Claire will do that. She doesn't fly often, but when she does her laps once in a blue moon she'll breathe a little heavily afterwards.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Not at all. Choco sounds a little out of shape though. Just keep allowing her flight time and she'll tune her body and get stronger


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Hm, I'm not sure if she is out of shape. She flies everyday and is out of her cage 24/7 except when no one is home or when we go to sleep. She flies alot because the lovebird has gotten a liking for her and chases her across the room. I figured this is healthy and let them play around since she is female and I heard that if they are active they are less likely to get egg bound. So I let the lovebird chase her so she flies more hehe. She used to weigh around 81 grams when I got her now she is around 86, so she has gained a little weight but isn't that still small for a cockatiel?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*heavy breathing*

86 grams might be a little small for a 'tiel, but that's about what Bennie's weight is. Meshach was about 91 grams and the vet always told me she was a little thin. That made me feel like a bad cockatiel Mom because I always gave her good and healthy food. I guess she just didn't eat that much.
as far as puffing, I don't think the puffing is a concern if it lasts only about 10 seconds. To me, flying 5 laps around a room would be a bit of exertion. If Choco still seemed to be short of breath after a minute of so, it might be a cause for concern.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's a picture of my lil cutie Choco. She looks like a baby still hehe <3. When I see other tiels at the store Choco feels like a baby because her beak and eye is sooo tiny.xD That's why I was attracted to her so much, she has a baby face and feet and I just had to have her. :blush:


----------

